# New Bread Tool



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 6, 2022)

Been looking at dough mixers. Some are expensive.

I got this one to try before i put out the $$$ for a better one.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2022)

Look forward to seeing it in use! Don't suppose it makes moolah also does it?

Ryan


----------



## rexster314 (Feb 6, 2022)

Here's mine:


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 6, 2022)

Automated ? Mix , rise , punches it down and another rise ? Or just does the mixing ?


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 6, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing that baby in action.  I like moolah!


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 6, 2022)

What all does it do? Is it kind of like a bread machine except the actual cooking??


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 6, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 524842


Yeah i have one too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 6, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> What all does it do? Is it kind of like a bread machine except the actual cooking??


Large capacity, 4.5 quarts capacity makes it available for kneading 1 ~ 5 liters of dough at a time.

The microcomputer timing intelligent knead&ferment dough program can save effort and worry. 304 stainless steel basin and kneading blade makes using and cleaning more convenient. 

Face-up touch panel, It has user-friendly operation without bending to make the dough, makes dough making easier and more effortless. 

200 watts power provides enough for dough. Rotating Speed: 140r/min-170r/min.


----------

